# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  RIFF JTAG Manager v1.59

## mohamed73

JTAG Manager 1.59
—————————
– Changed the RIFFBOX pinout picture (added eMMC pinout interface on RJ-45)
– Fixed bug in Package Editor: Flash Memory/Direct eMMC Flash actions,  Automatic Parameters, building list of partitons for write via Plugins,  was done with invalid lengths of paritions.
– [eMMC/SD Advanced]/[Select eMMC for Info & Read]: Pictograms are added to the list of chips.
The pictogram is blue if info file is present, gray – if not present (the one displayed by the Show eMMC Testpoint button).
– Now it’s possible to log-in using either registered user name or e-mail address . 
.  To download this update,  simply click “Check for Updates” button in Your JTAG Manager software,  or download attached archive from this post. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## علاءالكامل

شكرااااااااااااا

----------


## علاءالكامل

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------

